# Buffalo Bore .357 - which one?



## BigPimpin (Sep 12, 2014)

I was about to order some BB .357 because I am thinking about carrying my 6.5" blackhawk for deer (-40 yds).  Which one is better:  the 158 jhc or the 180 hard cast lfn-gc?

Thanks


----------



## leoparddog (Sep 12, 2014)

I would shoot the one that shoots best.  But if they both shot well in my gun, I'd lean towards the 180gr for better penetration in case I hit the shoulder bone at 30 yards


----------



## Kanook (Sep 12, 2014)

I roll my own hard cast using 180's for my Blackhawk. You will get complete pass thru with no problem.


----------



## aaron batson (Sep 12, 2014)

Cor-Bon 180 GR SP


----------



## jmoser (Sep 12, 2014)

I handload the 180 gr LBT hard lead in my .357s; at 40 yards it will punch straight thru a deer even if it hits hard bone.

Should be very accurate in your Ruger.


----------



## Brewskis (Sep 12, 2014)

BigPimpin said:


> I was about to order some BB .357 because I am thinking about carrying my 6.5" blackhawk for deer (-40 yds).  Which one is better:  the 158 jhc or the 180 hard cast lfn-gc?
> 
> Thanks



I had the same question, so I ordered both. Haven't had a chance to get to the range, and test them due to preparations for opening day tomorrow. 

From what I heard, you can't go wrong with either. Just need to see which one your gun likes more.


----------



## smoothie (Oct 6, 2014)

Kanook or Jeff wanna sell a box?


----------



## Kanook (Oct 6, 2014)

smoothie said:


> Kanook or Jeff wanna sell a box?



As a rule of thumb, my reloads only get shot in my firearms. It is for your safety and mine. If you weren't a 5-6 hour drive I would let you load your own on my single stage loader.


----------



## guesswho (Oct 6, 2014)

I loaded some of the 180's for my dad to shoot in his 357. I think the penetration would be better, but the bullet won't expanded any, so accuracy would decide which one to hunt with. Try em both.


----------



## Lilly001 (Oct 18, 2014)

I opted for the 180's. Now if the deer will just stand still. Had a doe at 20 yds today. She wouldn't stop. So I passed on the shot. There's a whole season left I keep telling myself.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 18, 2014)

I've used 180g HC.  
They work. 

Well.


----------

